# Think anti's aren't serious ?



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This nutjob has gone too far !!! http://www.mlive.com...html#incart_hbx


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Doesn't suprise me at all. If he moved again somebody will be there to reveal the details.

BTW even if it's not true they don't let that stop them from telling stories.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember the uproar somewhat about the dog but people like that wanting to kill others is nuts !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YIKES ! Nutjob hardly describes her or her friend.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nuts! The nice thing is they make no case with their actions. Check this one out http://coyoteinfo.typepad.com/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is the group this whacko is a part of. Guys be careful posting any phone#'s or other info on line whether it's a forum or FB. http://www.negotiati...ill-be-fur-free


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

They just seem to be gaining strenght. Until our liberal, left leaning court systems are corrected, they will continue these kind of tactics.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

These People have taken too many Drugs or just Plaing STUPID in my Book! IMO they need to be forced to hand Feed all the Lil animals!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

way out there... did they ever come back from the 60's???


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

These wing-nuts aren't stuck in the 60's they're lost in a whole new universe. Between her and the lady who was trying to hire a hit man, why can't people see the activists are more of a threat to society than any hunter or scientist is to the animals.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The sad part is she was in court yesterday in Wayne County and they told her if she took the threats off her blog she could go home. She's agreed before and two days later did the same thing twice already ! I went on her blog and I'll tell you she's not the only one proposing murder and mayhem. She has a bunch of kool-aid drinkers following her in the same fashion. That's what's probably the scariest thing I've read in awhile. It was like reading some goth or crime website.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

What scares me is that they are allow to go out in public! Their psychological issues go way deeper then a normal person can fathom!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I just don't get how you can encourage others to maim or kill another human being and get away with it. Where is the outcry from the public ? Is it going to end up an "I told you so" type of thing ? Mark my words. This isn't over.


----------

